# NC Development Team...



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.kaneracingteam.com/store

See link above. 

North Carolina junior development team looking for some possible donations and all. Click, check it out, and donate if you feel like you want to. It's for a pretty decent cause and all. Thanks for looking.


----------

